# [Conseil hardware] Achat de pièces pour ordinateur

## d2_racing

Bonjour tout le monde, j'aimerais avoir vos commentaires sur ce kit s.v.p.

CPU : Core I7 3770 3.4 Gigs 8Meg Cache Socket 1155

http://www.intel.fr/content/www/fr/fr/benchmarks/desktop/3rd-gen-core-i7-3770.html

Board : Intel DZ77BH55K Z77 LGA1155 32 Gigs Max

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/motherboards/desktop-motherboards/desktop-board-dz77bh-55k.html

Mémoire : Kingston HyperX 16 Gig 1600 Mhz DDR3

SSD : Intel SSD 520 Series MLC 240 Gigs 520SSDSC2CW240A3K5

http://ark.intel.com/products/66250/Intel-SSD-520-Series-240GB-2_5in-SATA-6Gbs-25nm-MLC

Disque dur : WD Black 1TB

Graveur : LG GH24NS90 24x

Carte vidéo : Gigabyte GTX670 GV-N670OC-2GD 980Mhz 2Gigs de Mémoire GDDR5

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125423

Ou

Carte vidéo : Gigabyte HD7950 900MHZ GV-R795WF3-3GD

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125414

Écran : LG Flatron E2442T-BN 24''

http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=72571

Case : Antec Nine Hundred TWOV3

http://www.antec.com/product.php?id=2699&fid=4

Power : OCZ ZX 850W 80+Gold

http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-zx-series-850w-power-supply.html

Il faut que je regarde côté support entre Nvidia et Ati côté vidéo en ce moment.

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Suivant le budgetf, j'aurais tendance à aiguiller sur du Crucial M4 au lieu du SSD Intel, pour l'historique de fiabilité et le tarif (quitte à sacrifier un pouillème de perfs au quotidien).

Pour l'alim, pareil, c'est du surdimensionné, typiquement une alim de conf gamer. Enfin bon, on sait jamais, si tu ajoutes une 2e CG hein...  :Smile: 

Pour le reste, rien à redire ou bien je ne connais pas suffisamment  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai finit d'installer Gentoo sur cet ordi.

Assez malade comme vitesse de compilation  :Razz: 

GCC 4.6.3 en 10 minutes et moins de 50 minutes pour libreoffice.

----------

